
On the arXiv: dolphin echolocation algorithm for automatic knot adjustment - groar
https://arxiv.org/abs/1701.04383
======
deepnotderp
Man, metaheuristic algorithm designers are so creative in finding ways to
avoid mathematical justification....

------
nom
Here [0] is the paper describing the Dolphin Echolocation Algorithm used in
this paper. Very interesting method, looks like it has real advantages
compared to the usual optimization algorithms.

[0]
[https://www.researchgate.net/profile/A_Kaveh/publication/257...](https://www.researchgate.net/profile/A_Kaveh/publication/257424785_A_new_optimization_method_Dolphin_echolocation/links/564620af08ae451880aa336a.pdf)

------
pmalynin
Looking at the paper, it looks like an optimized Genetic Algorithm.

------
zitterbewegung
I really don't trust the journal that this is published in. See
[http://macrojournals.com/](http://macrojournals.com/)

